# What else is Audi hiding?



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

check out link below.
http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DG


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (URQ)*

Nagaro Blue Sport Quattro looks perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (A4Jetta)*

Holy ish!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (billzcat1)*









And for only 150,000 euros this can be _yours_


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (nuugen)*

I became quite suspicious from the fact that the air inlets in the bonnet are on the wrong side, which means that the car pictured above is actually LHD. 
Also, why would Audi bother to make only three RHD cars?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (URQ)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1548089


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What else is Audi hiding? (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

